# To The Moon!



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I found this kit the same day I found the Tiger Shark. 










I ordered it about a week later when I got a bonus from work. The original plan was to build this one while I waited on the paint I wanted to use on Tiger Shark could be ordered. But things happened faster than expected and I got everything I needed together all at once.

I don't expect this to take too long to build. It's another small kit, I have all the colors I need to paint it, right down to the reflective red paint on the wheel hubs.

And no, Jim, it wasn't a Saturn Five...


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

It's a fun kit but it isn't the Moonscope anymore.
The molds were modified to produce the Alien Space1999 car kit, with details added and some removed.

Here is the original box.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Normally, finding out something like that doesn't bother me, but seeing how the original had six wheels...man that's a bummer.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

tolenmar said:


> And no, Jim, it wasn't a Saturn Five...


No, I guess not... But it WAS a good guess! 

(Would I get a "Saturn 5" if I were to combine features from a Saturn Ion with a Mach 5 model?)


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

CorvairJim said:


> No, I guess not... But it WAS a good guess!
> 
> (Would I get a "Saturn 5" if I were to combine features from a Saturn Ion with a Mach 5 model?)


Well, give it a go, and let's see how it looks!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

tolenmar said:


> Well, give it a go, and let's see how it looks!


I've got the Mach 5, but I don't know of any Saturn models, anywhere, any time, from any company!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

And so it begins. Primed, painted, ready for initial assembly. Flat White this time, and the flat base coat from the color shifting paint (since I don't have much of the color left, what else am I going to use it for?), as well as X-metals red for use on chrome:


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, that was quick.


























I actually finished this a day or two ago, but with Photobucket acting up, this is the first chance I've had to upload the pics. There really wasn't much to this kit. Well aside for complaints, but I always have complaints about something I'm working on.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

It came out pretty cool. Definitely something that you don's see all the time. It should stand out on your shelf for sure. Good for you!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

tolenmar said:


> Well, that was quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say that there wasn't much to this if you can finish it in a few days. That looks great despite the change from the original. I love the A-team van! 

~ Chris​


----------

